# Traditional Archery Bow for sale



## pauljb (Sep 26, 2010)

Custom work of art by Jaap Koopedrayer of YUMI.
One of kind Mongolian horseback design.
Short, light and very fast.
40 Ib @ 28"
One of a kind which takes over 6 months to make.
Made of yew, bamboo water buffalo horn an birch bark facing.
Jaap's work can be seen online at www.krackow.com
Usually priced between $2000. to $3000 
Will sacrifice for $800
[email protected]


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

any pics strung and unstrung thanks


----------



## pauljb (Sep 26, 2010)

*Yumi Bow*



CLASSICHUNTER said:


> any pics strung and unstrung thanks


It will not allow me to attach pics.

If you email me I can send you pictures.

[email protected]


----------

